# Feeding Mini Donks



## uglydog (Sep 19, 2008)

I have Bob, and have been trying to stay on tp to make sure he is not overeating and trying to keep him low protein & lower fat feed. Since his coat was in poor condition when I got him I have wormed him a couple of times already. He has the start of a neck roll, but did not seem over weight buy any othe fat lumps. I want my boy to be in top condition and healthy. Almost all mini donks I see are "fatty" meaning they have rolls nad lumps when I know this is un healthy for donks.

Anybody have a feeding program for performance donkeys?

I am feeding a 12%/8% grain feed twice a day, and grass Hay at night when he is stalled and only gets grass on special occasions. The grain is only about 1/2 cup in the am and 1/2 cup in the pm. I see him gaining, and don't want to gain in the wrong places though.

My standard is Obese and all he gets is a single handful of feed in the am and and pm and is on pasture.

My mammoth was obese when I got her, she has been on a diet for a year now. Slowly reducing her weight, but I am afraid the Fat lumps are here to stay on certain areas as her neck and withers. I am definately not fertilizing my pasture next year.


----------



## minimule (Sep 19, 2008)

Once they develop the big fat rolls, they never go away.

Kilroy is my "stud" and also my show boy. He does a little bit of everything when we show. I used to feed him just plain rolled barley but this past spring he paced so much he got pretty thin. I switched him to Nutrena Safe Choice.....which has now been switched to Kent Dynamo Pro. He gets 1 full cup of this feed + 1/2# alfalfa and 1.5# of grass 2x a day. He is in great condition and his coat gleams.

I'll try to get a pic of him today and post it later.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Sep 19, 2008)

My donks are geting ready for Show season, and are in training 4-5 times a week this includes W,T,C, Jumping. We feed them Each a 1/4 scoop of Oats, Oil, and Sun shine Vitamin! Oats is the best thing to feed them.


----------

